# Gui-Builder-Plugin für Eclipse ?



## gOmax (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Java-Community 

Ich suche schon seit längerem ein Gui-Builder-Plugin für Eclipse. Da ich WinVista 64bit verwende muss ich die Version 3.4 von Eclipse verwenden aber ich hab bisher noch keinen Gui-Builder gefunden der mit dieser Version funktioniert.  :? 

Für die Version 3.2 gab es mal den VE, den fand ich echt klasse doch leider wird dieser wohl nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, schade. 

Hat wer einen Rat oder einen Tip für mich ?

Danke

gruss
gOmax


----------



## RoNa (15. Mai 2008)

Hi,

probier mal Jigloo: http://www.cloudgarden.com/jigloo/

Ansonsten kann man die GUIs mit NetBeans machen und den Rest mit Eclipse. Ich mach es so, und es klappt ganz gut.

Bei NetBeans http://www.netbeans.org/ ist der GUI-Builder von Haus aus mit.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2008)

Doch, der wird noch weiterentwickelt, aber JEM wurde stark verändert und das ursprüngliche Team größtenteils von IBM abgezogen. 
Das neue Team braucht noch etwas Zeit um die JEM Änderungen zu reflektieren und den Code wieder in einen releasefähigen Zustand zu bringen.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2008)

http://www.jformdesigner.com/


----------



## gOmax (15. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Links und die Tips 

Der jFormDessigner scheint für die Eclipse v3.4 nicht zu funktionieren, jedenfalls stehen alle Propertysites auf "Loading..." und nichts geht mehr  ???:L 

Jigloo läuft, werd diesen mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Wenn doch alle Stricke reissen muss ich wohl auf die kombination mit NetBeans zurückgreifen obwohl mir der Codestyle nich so recht passt  :roll:

Gibt es denn noch weitere Plugins sollcher art für Eclipse v3.4 ?

Weis man schon wann der VE neu released wird ?

gruss
gOmax


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2008)

Es gibt ja auch noch kein finales Eclipse 3.4, da wirst du dir schwer mit Plugins tun.
Warum nimmst du nicht 3.3, das funktioniert doch mit 64 bit  ???:L


----------



## gOmax (15. Mai 2008)

Eclipse 3.3 funktioniert nicht wirklich. Habs mit 64bit Java probiert, startet aber nicht, mit 32bit Java startet es zwar aber es gibt fehler bei der anzeige macher widgeds wie scrollbalken, buttons oder gar ganzen seiten in den Preferenzes. Hängt wohl mit dem SWT zusammen das kann irrgenwie nicht recht mit dem Vista64.

Deshalb bin ich wohl oder übel auf die Tested Version von Eclipse 3.4 angewiesen die auch offiziell 64bit Vista unterstützt 

... oder hast du 3.3 unter Vista 64 zum korrekten laufen gebracht ?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe kein Windows, erst recht kein Vista.


----------

